# Alternatives to Excel or Easycarbo



## johnny70 (30 Jan 2008)

As title says, are there any other liquid carbons available instead of these 2? as in one not aimed at the aquarium market?

Cheers
JOHNNY


----------



## johnny70 (30 Jan 2008)

or is it possible to buy this from say USA and ship over here at a better price?

JOHNNY


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jan 2008)

I've no idea but it would certainly be nice to know.


----------



## Dave Spencer (30 Jan 2008)

There was only Excel at one point, but then Easycarbo came along as an alternative. So now you want another alternative.  

I wonder if their is an alternative to the alternative you are looking for. :? 

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jan 2008)

Yep, them two only.

Easycarbo is cheaper but the same product.


----------



## johnny70 (30 Jan 2008)

I was only wondering, as I know we can buy dry ferts cheaper that are specifically made for aquarium use.

JOHNNY


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Jan 2008)

One of the prime active ingredients is glutaraldehyde which is highly toxic. I believe hospitals use it to steralize operating instruments. Another ingredient is something called polycycloglutaracetal which I have no idea what this does. Unlike simple generic dry powder nutrient chemicals this stuff is like playing with nitroglycerine so it's not worth using the alternative. It's toxicity is one reason Seachem warns not to overdose (even though we do). It's another reason that it kills some plants as well as algae.

Cheers,


----------



## johnny70 (31 Jan 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info, it was worth a try  

JOHNNY


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (31 Jan 2008)

Wow it is some nasty s**t http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutaraldehyde
Quote
 "A *polymerized isomer *of glutaraldehyde trademarked as polycycloglutaracetal by Seachem Laboratories, Inc. is the active ingredient in a product called Flourish Excel, a fertilizer for aquatic plants. It is claimed that it provides a bioavailable source of carbon for higher plants that is not available to algae. Though not marketed as such due to federal regulations, the biocidal effect of glutaraldehyde kills most algae at concentrations of 0.5 - 5.0 ppm. These levels are not harmful to most aquatic fauna and flora. Adverse reactions have been observed by some aquarists at these concentrations in some aquatic mosses, liverworts, and vascular plants"

So its not actually gluteraldehyde that excel has in it.


----------



## JamesC (31 Jan 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Wow it is some nasty s**t
> So its not actually gluteraldehyde... too close to your nose and breath in.
> 
> James


----------



## fishgeek (31 Jan 2008)

does anyone know the actual concentration of the sold solution?
data sheet doesnt state


clive where did you find the reference to polycycloglutaracetal


andrew
cigarettes and alcohol are also nasty s**t and they are legal... 
as i often say even water and oxygen can be toxic at certain concentrations


and KNO3 is used to make explosive's !


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Feb 2008)

Hi andrew,
                   Check the Seachem mini article http://www.seachem.com/support/Articles ... arium.html

Cheers,


----------

